# Son's in Surgery



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know all the details, but I just learned that my stepson is in emergency surgery for multiple stab wounds to his neck & throat. They don't know if he's going to make it or not. We are on our way to Florida, a 12 hour trip. Please pray for Chris & our trip. I'll update as soon as I can. Please pray hard.


UPDATED: He's gone. 22 years old. Don't know all the details yet. We are home. God it hurts!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Im so very sorry to hear about your son...We will be praying for him and for you too rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I will pray for your stepson. Please keep up informed when you can.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my god. Prayers to you and your stepson. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lynne I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for him as well as a safe trip for you. Please let us know how he's doing once you're able.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we will all be thinking of u! drive safely!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is terrible news.........we are sending lots of prayers your way for a safe trip and your step son's recovery.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, I am SO SORRY!! Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. I'll be praying for your son's recovery.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about this. Please drive safely, and I feel sure we will all be praying for him.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, My stars - I am so worried! My prayers and positive thoughts are going your way. Be safe on your trip. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope every thing turns out well. rayer:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. Have a safe trip!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You certainly have our prayers for your step son. I hope
you all have a safe trip and he'll be on his way to mending
by the time you arrive.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG this is horrible....I pray that he is ok...I'm so sorry.. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I ask that you would be with Chris, I ask that you would touch him and that you will bring the right doctors to him, I ask that you would give Lynn and her husband a safe trip and that your hand would be with all involved. I ask this is the blessed name of Jesus Christ Amen


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh how awful!..I'm so sorry! Be assured the prayers are on the way!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Hoping all goes well with your trip, Lynne. A prayer that your stepson will undergo surgery and be okay. And to a speedy recovery. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I'm so sorry. rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope & pray your son will be ok. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers rayer: . I am so sorry this happened to your loved one . Sarah


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh my god that is horrible. I will be thinking of your stepson and your family :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh my GOD :new_shocked: I will be praying for him :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so sorry about your stepson. Many prayers to you and your family. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG Lynne, I'm so sorry :grouphug: I just saw this. I am keeping you in my close thoughts and hoping all works out and he is OK by the time you get there :grouphug: Please keep us updated. We're here for you, thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Praying that your stepson will make a full recovery and that you have a safe trip. rayer:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG! Praying like crazy for your stepson to be ok. Please drive carefully! Big hugs to you!! :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry and hope he is okay and you have a safe trip. 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Prayers for your son and family.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Lynne, This is such awful news. I hope you will be safe in your journey and I will watch for postive news about Chris's condition.......


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Prayers are going out to you and your family, Lynne. Please be safe and I hope Angel is ok, too.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to thank all of you for your prayers. We were about 2 hrs from home when we gat the call. Hubby talked to the doctor, and pretty much shut down after that. All I know is that he was on life support, brain dead. They had given him 13 pints of blood and he was still bleeding. His mom told them to let him go, which was the right thing to do. I'll find out more details in the morning. He was only 22, had a 9 month old baby boy.

Please keep us in your prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I send my heart felt condolences to you and your husband. So sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats so awful. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so very, very sorry for you and your husband. Please know that we care. May God Bless You at this time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will be praying for your family. What a tragic loss. I can't begin to imagine!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

oh my God, Lynn. How shocking. I don't know what to say--I am so sorry. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family at this time....


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. Will pray that the Lord will comfort you all in this time of sorrow.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lynne, I'm so sorry. Please know that your SM family is supporting you and your husband right now with prayers and warm comforting thoughts. This is just so tragic.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry. Only 22 years old - what a tragedy. I feel sad for his baby and you and everyone who knew him. You and your family will be in my prayers today.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so so sorry! Please know you all are in my prayers and hope the support and prayers will help to comfort you!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'll keep you and your family
in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to read of your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll be praying for you and your family in this most difficult time.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your husband and family and your son's little baby. May he rest in peace. :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Lynne, I'm so sorry. I will be praying for your family & his at this difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynne,

I'm so sorry for your families loss. I will pray for your family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, I will keep you and your family in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn--I'm so sorry. I have no idea what to say..I'm with Pam on that one. I am not good in these situations. All I can offer you is my friendship and a shoulder to lean on. I wish I could do something for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: This is a horrible tragedy.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss, please extend my sympathy to your entire family
God Bless


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: we r here if u need us


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm just reading this now- :new_shocked: OMG hon! I'm so sorry for your familie's loss! What a tragedy :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

This is just terrible. I feel so badly for you and your family. I hope they get whomever is responsible for this.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Lynne, I am terribly sorry for your family's loss. You have some real hard times ahead and I'll be thinking about you.

Thanks for taking the time to update us. I know you have so much on your mind, but this is the first thread I checked this morning. We'll all be here for you - when you need us.....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just read your update :smcry: 

I am so very sorry. I'll be praying for you and your family.

We're all here for you.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I am very sorry for you loss. I will be praying for you and your family during this difficult time. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will be praying for you and your family at this time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How horrible! I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for you, your husband, and family and friends.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :smcry: Praying for you and your family during this tragedy. rayer:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I don't know all the details, but I just learned that my stepson is in emergency surgery for multiple stab wounds to his neck & throat. They don't know if he's going to make it or not. We are on our way to Florida, a 12 hour trip. Please pray for Chris & our trip. I'll update as soon as I can. Please pray hard.
> 
> 
> UPDATED: He's gone. 22 years old. Don't know all the details yet. We are home. God it hurts![/B]


So very sorry....................prayers coming your way.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your tragic loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for you and your family's loss. Lord Jesus, just please comfort this family in their pain and time of great need for you! Praying for you.


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

I am also for your loss and praying for your family its a shame that happened and for the poor baby.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lynne I am so very sorry for your family's loss, what a terrible tragedy, you are all in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

> I am also sorry for your loss and praying for your family and for the poor baby
> [/quot


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lynne,

So sorry to hear the news.
Please know we are with you and are praying for you and your husband.
I hope you will get some answers and comfort.
:grouphug: 
XOXOX
Nancy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I am so sorry. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I am so sorry.
I hope you can find some comfort. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!! :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read this post. I am so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: Jill


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

:grouphug: 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lynne, I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family during this tragic time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Lynne I just read this and was hoping to find some positive news both on your son and poor missing Atticus.

I am sorry to hear about your step-son, I am sure you were like a mother to him, I will continue to pray for your family, his family to find strength thru all this.

There are some tough days ahead but please remember that all SM is here for you when you need it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I am so sorry :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Oh Lynne, I'm so sorry, what a terrible thing! God bless.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry for your loss.... :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am truly sorry for your families loss :grouphug: My thoughts and prayers are with you . Sarah


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry for the loss!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so very sorry for your loss , I wish there was something...... anything that I could say to help with your pain. 
You, your son and family are in my thoughts and prayers. God Bless {{{{{hugs }}}}}.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: I'm so sorry to hear what happened...I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> I don't know all the details, but I just learned that my stepson is in emergency surgery for multiple stab wounds to his neck & throat. They don't know if he's going to make it or not. We are on our way to Florida, a 12 hour trip. Please pray for Chris & our trip. I'll update as soon as I can. Please pray hard.
> 
> 
> UPDATED: He's gone. 22 years old. Don't know all the details yet. We are home. God it hurts![/B]


I am so very sorry to hear of your loss :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm just now seeing this! i am so sorry for your loss. gosh, how terrible. my sincerest condolences to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is so horrible! Do they know who did it?


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh no. I am so very sorry to hear he did not make it. Big hugs and prayers to you and your family. What a tragedy.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am just reading this. I am so sorry for your loss. You and your husband will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh no, that is very, very sad. I am very sorry and hope you and your family will be able to cope somehow.

god bless you rayer: *


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Lynne, I am so sorry, my heart ackes for you and your family, I will be keeping you in my prayers for sometime. If you need anything please pm me, I want to be here for you


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Lynne,
I am so very sorry about this tragedy. I have two sons of my own and a step-daughter. All three have babies or small children and I would just be devastated if anything like this happened to any one of them! I am so saddened to read this update. I was hoping for a good update here.

Please email me or give me a call if there is anything at all that you need if I can just lend a shoulder or an ear.

*Big Hug*
Cyndi


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is such a tradegy. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Lynn,

I am so VERY sorry for your family's tragic loss. You, your husband and Chris' Mom and his young family, all must be in shock. I will have you all in my prayers.

Where in Florida if you see this, and OH what an awful awful time for this to happen. Such a young man.

:mellow: 

How AWFUL the world is becoming!
Melanie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, Lynne,
I am so sorry about the loss of Chris. :grouphug: :smcry: rayer: 

Tina


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry for your loss. What a tragedy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family at this time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Lynn.. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and send my deepest sympathies.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Lynne, I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that you will be in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with your family, may he rest in peace rayer:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss...Your family will definitly be in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so so sorry for your tragic loss. I pray that you and your husband and all of your family find strength in this difficult time. rayer:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. I'm sending you prayers to help you and your family get through this terrible time. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you my deepest sympathy at this time.
You and your family are in my prayers each day.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug: . Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am overwhelmed by your thoughtfulness and kindness, all the kind words & pm's. Thank you all so very much. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Dear Lynn,
> 
> I am so VERY sorry for your family's tragic loss. You, your husband and Chris' Mom and his young family, all must be in shock. I will have you all in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Melanie, he was in tallahassee


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I love you, Lynne. I so wish I could give you a huge hug. I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: May He hold you and yours in His hands and carry you through this horrifying time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's 11 PM, so I'm off to bed. 

I'm still thinking of you, Lynne. 

Just wanted you to know you are our my thoughts. :grouphug: 

Deb, Joplin, Frankie, Billy, Henry, Lulu and Winter


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought I had posted earlier but i must have forgotten to hit "add reply" ... :brownbag: 

So sorry Lynne for what you and your husband are going through. It's been a tough day today on sm with Atticus missing and the tradgic death of your step-son.

God give you all strength to get through this as a family - all of us at sm have heavy hearts today and our prayers and thoughts are with you in this difficult time.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Just want to let you know that you and your family continue to be in my thoughts . . .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry and will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Thinking of you and sending a big Hug.

Cindy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I am so sorry, Lynne. You and your family will be in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and your family....


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*My deepest sympathy to you and your husband, I know this is a tough time for you both. It is extremely hard for a parent to lose a child and I am so very sorry that you have to go through this.

Sending prayers your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

i hope you and your husband give each other strength to get through this hard time. nothing is more heartbreaking than the loss of a child. prayers go out to you rayer:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Lynne, I'm just checking in. I saw the article in the FL paper, and also your comments. I am worried about all of you.......are there any funeral plans yet? I can't stop thinking about you......


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=523860
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Lynne,

Thank you for taking the time to tell me. I know you must be more busy with things much more important.

I hope that you can keep in mind we all are with you mentally and would do anything we can for you. :grouphug: 

God Bless you and your family,
Melanie


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry about your loss :grouphug: I will keep your family in my prayers and hope all goes well for your family.


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

My condolences to you and your husband on your loss. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a tragedy. My thoughts are with you and all those touched by his time on this earth.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my own 20-year-old son 10 years ago. The grief is unbearable. I know there's nothing I can do to make your pain go away, but I can listen if you want to talk.

Glenda


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:grouphug: I am so very sorry. I can't imagine anything worse than loosing a child, regardless of their age. :grouphug: 
[attachment=33718:ecardIAmSM.jpg] 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I am really sorry for your loss.

I will be thinking of you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Lynne, I am so sorry for your loss. You, your husband and family are in my prayers. :grouphug: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read this post. I am so sorry for your loss Lynne. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------

